# Have you tried? A buying guide.



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 17, 2021)

I was thinking about making this thread where tempers will *post questions about different items before purchase to get opinions* from tempers that has already tried said items.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 17, 2021)

Has anybody here tried these so called "Quad Core Earbuds"?
I'm planning to get these but I'm fearing (them) to be a scam.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 17, 2021)

I personally hate in ear earphones but I never even knew these existed until now.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 17, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> I personally hate in ear earphones but I never even knew these existed until now.


I don't use them neither but I'm curious on the 4 speaker gimmick. That's why I'm askind before buying. 
PS: Can't find any reviews on this product nor in any other alike.


----------



## zxr750j (Dec 17, 2021)

Both drivers look identical, shouldn't one or the other be different? I like that they look different but the make the whole thing a bit bulky for an in-ear product (added weight, protruding).

I've got beats in-ear earbuds, they are ok but I love my sony XM3 over ear headphones, especially in the winter.

Can't wait for your review!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 17, 2021)

zxr750j said:


> Both drivers look identical, shouldn't one or the other be different? I like that they look different but the make the whole thing a bit bulky for an in-ear product (added weight, protruding).
> 
> I've got beats in-ear earbuds, they are ok but I love my sony XM3 over ear headphones, especially in the winter.
> 
> Can't wait for your review!


ok... seems like I'll be the first to check these, but shipping time will take over a month.
lol


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 6, 2022)

*DISCLAIMER:
I MADE THIS THREAD WITH THE IDEA OF TEMPERS ASKING FOR OPINIONS/RECOMMENDATIONS BEFORE BUYING ITEMS FROM THE INTERNET.*


So, they've arrived today. They have no brand.
Probably pirate/clone.




Initial test showed me that they're either:
A: Inproperly soldered 3.5 jack.
B: Damaged

At first, the sound was kind of empty, as if you were in a huge chamber hearing echo, I got totally disappointed, but then found that moving/holding the jack distorted the sound.
I managed to get them in a position where they stopped sounding bad.

My go-to sound test, is a song by Moloko.
It has great bass, panning and high tones throughout all the entire song so it's natural for me to test any kind of reproducer (headphones, earbuds, speakers) with this song;


I then heard that same song with Apple® earbuds.
I then played the initial bass part of that song repeatedly alternating with both earbuds, and they seemed to sound exactly (or near) the same.




Here's a size comparison.

Decided to test further with this video:


And surprisingly, the newly arrived earbuds hit 15k hertz and a complete bass limit test.
Still not sure if me not hearing beyond 15K hertz is because of the earbuds or my natural hearing.

I wouldn't buy these again, and I wouldn't recommend them to anyone else, but it's a good item and you literally get what you pay for ($13.00 MXN)

Still, I'm sticking with my custom made SONY headphones.
They've been with me for about 5 years now.




Maybe, these new earbuds could be used when I walk out Théo or when exercising.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 8, 2022)

I.. I. I think I got a buyers guide.  Weird. it has pics of nude men.  Is this the one you're talking about?


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 8, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Has anybody here tried these so called "Quad Core Earbuds"?
> I'm planning to get these but I'm fearing (them) to be a scam.




I myself think this is a scam.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 8, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I myself think this is a scam.


And you're 100% right.
It was a scam but c'mon... at that price?

I know it's stupid, but I got decen earbuds for less than a dollar. The quality of the sound is comparable to Apple's earbuds.

Not complaining... but I'm not happy either.

I'm currently thinking to solder a decent Stereo quality cable and a new 3.5 jack.
I'm not sure if I could somehow trick the cable wire in some way to make use of the 4 speakers with one cable.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 8, 2022)

that. or you could just attach two Stereo speakers to your ears. That might work.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 8, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> that. or you could just attach two Stereo speakers to your ears. That might work.


Kidding you not I've done that. That is soldering Cables and 3.5 audio jack to a pair of Stereo Speakers.
But surprise surprise you need some amplifiers in order to make them _sound strong._

With regular cables, Stereo Speakers sounds very quietly.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 8, 2022)

LoL, I can see you walking down the street with Sub Woofers on your head,


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 8, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> LoL, I can see you walking down the street with Sub Woofers on your head,


Kidding you not: 
Went outside and cut a chunk of these
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 to make ones... and a Slingshot.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 10, 2022)

Has anyone here tried Hyundai SD cards?






*Are they reliable?*


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 10, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Has anyone here tried Hyundai SD cards?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y tho?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Y tho?


Because this tread was made with the intention of getting personal reviews or experiencs before buying.
So if anyone here has used this brand please let me know if they're good.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 15, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Has anyone here tried Hyundai SD cards?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, I was actually looking at that the other day. Let me know what you find out.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 15, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Wow, I was actually looking at that the other day. Let me know what you find out.


i ended up ordering a cheaper 64GB Sandisk SD instead.


----------

